# Sinus PWM für Heizelement



## the_muck (8 September 2022)

Hallo,
ich dacht eigentlich das dass Thema nicht sonderlich kompliziert sei. Aber nach etwas Studium und rückfragen beim E-Meister, Hersteller, PV-Monteur erntete ich Achselzucken und musste mich selbst schlau machen. Es geht um PV Eigenverbrauch mit Heizelementen bei uns 27kW.

Gibt es da überhaupt legale Ansätze die mit *Industrie Komponenten* umsetzbar sind? 

Probleme: 
Phasenanschnitt in diesem Leistungsspektrum zum Heizen nicht erlaubt?
Nulldurchgang schaltend wird Falsch vom Zähler saldiert?
Einhaltung der EMV Richtlinien und TAB des Netzbetreibers?

Einzig mir Aktuell bekannte Lösung ist AC PWM.






						Es ist nicht egal, welchen PV-Heizstab Sie verwenden
					

Sogenannte PV-Heizstäbe, die mit dem (überschüssigen) Strom der eigenen Photovoltaikanlage die Warmwasserbereitung im Sommer übernehmen, werden immer beliebter. In diesem Beitrag wollen wir zwei kritische Themen besprechen, die bei den meisten erhältlichen Lösungen zu Problemen führen können.




					www.ta.co.at
				





			https://westech-pv.com/download/pwmsteuerung.pdf
		


Gibt es solche Steller schon im industriellen Umfeld?


----------



## Maggi (8 September 2022)

Moin,

muss es eine PWM sein?
Wir regeln die Leistung von elektrischen Heizstäben über eine Vollwellensteuerung mittels 2 Phasen Thyristorstellern. Hierbei werden immer die volle Sinuswellen durchgeschaltet, was natürlich zu folge hat das auch der volle Leitung von 24kW geschaltet wird.
Wird eine lineare Leistungregulierung benötigt, muss man auf eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung gehen und 3Ph Thyristorsteller.
Wenn dies nicht erlaubt ist, seitens der EMV oder den TAB, würde ich einen Frequenzumrichter einsetzen....


----------



## the_muck (8 September 2022)

Moin, 
das mit den Thyristoren im Nulldurchgang ist bekannt, aber dann läuft man in die Problematik der falschen Saldierung der Zähler, siehe Links. Man vermutet das diese über ~250-1000ms Saldieren.  Welche Frequenzumrichter dürfen denn an rein Ohmsche Lasten betrieben werden? Und welcher macht dann an einer Phase 3kW an 230V?


----------



## Maggi (8 September 2022)

Dieser z.B.








						SINAMICS V20
					

Der kompakte Basis Frequenzumrichter




					new.siemens.com
				




den gibt als 1Phasig und 3kw...

Was spricht dagegen einen FU an ohmscher Last zu betreiben? Der Cos-Phi ist dabei halt nur 1.
Der FU macht doch genau das was du brauchst, eine PWM Spannung in vorm einer Sinuswelle...

EDIT:
Wieso nur 3kW und nicht mehr 27kW?


----------



## the_muck (8 September 2022)

Maggi schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Wieso nur 3kW und nicht mehr 27kW?


Weil es IMHO günstiger ist 8 der 3kW 230V Heizungen "hart" zu zuschalten, und nur einen rest per Modulo division Dynamisch zu regeln.






						Heizstab mit Frequenzumrichter regelbar? - Mikrocontroller.net
					






					www.mikrocontroller.net
				



Ich bin da nicht so im Thema was die FUs angeht... Muss mich da mal einlesen.


----------



## Blockmove (8 September 2022)

Wenn du 8 einzelne Heizungen hast, dann ist das einzelne Zuschalten per Schütz oder Halbleiterrelais am einfachsten. FU hat auch einen Eigenverbrauch. Da kannst du auch die „Verluste“ durch die Schaltstufen in Kauf nehmen. EnergieDaten durch einen Modbuszähler (ABB oder Janitza) erfassen und mit ner kleinen SPS den Rest steuern


----------



## Maggi (8 September 2022)

Wenn die Leistung von 27kW in 3kW Heizstäben aufgeteilt ist, dann ist die Lösung über Schütze oder Halbleiterrelais ist mit Sicherheit das günstigste und einfachste. Der einzige Nachteil ist, man muss immer wenigstens 3kW schalten. Ich denke das rechtfertigt nicht den Preis eines FU`s.


----------



## Blockmove (8 September 2022)

Maggi schrieb:


> Wenn die Leistung von 27kW in 3kW Heizstäben aufgeteilt ist, dann ist die Lösung über Schütze oder Halbleiterrelais ist mit Sicherheit das günstigste und einfachste. Der einzige Nachteil ist, man muss immer wenigstens 3kW schalten. Ich denke das rechtfertigt nicht den Preis eines FU`s.


Dafür hast du aber auch den Vorteil, dass du auch einzelne Phasen schalten kannst. Du hast meist nicht auf jeder Phase gleichviel Überschuß.


----------



## Maggi (8 September 2022)

Das muss bei FU`s nicht unbedingt zu einem Problem führen. Ein FU wandelt ja zunächst die Eingangsspannung in eine Gleichspannung und puffert diese in einem Zwischenkreis. Aus diesem Zwischenkreis wird dann der Ausgang gespeist. Solange die Zwischenkreisspannung nicht abfällt, kann jede Leistung am Ausgang ausgegeben werden....

Wenn du somit deine Heizung von 27kW => 9 x 3kW 1PH in Stern oder Dreieck verschaltest kannst du diese 3 Phasig an einem Umrichter betreiben.
Wie Blockmove schon geschrieben hat, sollte man die Verlustleistung eines FU`s nicht vernachlässigen, über dem Daumen sind das auch meistens 3%....


----------



## the_muck (8 September 2022)

Maggi schrieb:


> Der einzige Nachteil ist, man muss immer wenigstens 3kW schalten. Ich denke das rechtfertigt nicht den Preis eines FU`s


Die Heizungen sind Intern Sternverdrahtet mit ausgeführtem N, schalte ich den N habe ich noch mehr stufen . Durch Kombination von Reihen und Parallel Schaltungen.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Dafür hast du aber auch den Vorteil, dass du auch einzelne Phasen schalten kannst. Du hast meist nicht auf jeder Phase gleichviel Überschuß.


Das ist IHMO unrelevant da im Zähler alle 3Phasen Saldiert werden -> auch mit einem 1Phasen WR kann die "Abrechnungsleistung" aller Phasen rechnerisch kompensiert werden.

Das es alternativen gibt, klar. Mir ging es aber konkret um Sinus PWM Industriesteller... es scheint sie aber nicht zu geben. TA, Fronius und my-py bieten diese Steller ja mittlerweile an. Aber ich hätte gedacht da gibts was... ein 27kW FU ist nun atwas teurer als ein Thyristorsteller... für 230€ .









						T-Drive 1Ph compact maxi - Chiemtronic
					

Jetzt T-Drive 1Ph compact maxi bestellen ✔️ Entwicklung & Produktion 100% Made in Germany ✓ kostenlose Testgeräte - kein Risiko für Sie!




					www.chiemtronic.de


----------



## Maggi (8 September 2022)

the_muck schrieb:


> Das es alternativen gibt, klar. Mir ging es aber konkret um Sinus PWM Industriesteller... es scheint sie aber nicht zu geben. TA, Fronius und my-py bieten diese Steller ja mittlerweile an. Aber ich hätte gedacht da gibts was... ein 27kW FU ist nun atwas teurer als ein Thyristorsteller... für 230€ .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber kein PWM Steller. Der Macht entweder Phasenanschnitt oder Vollwellensteuerung. Die Steller gibt es natürlich auch in größer. Wir setzen diese von Eurotherm bzw. Mesa ein. Bei uns bis max. 500A, gibt es aber auch größer.


----------



## Holzmichl (8 September 2022)

Ich weiß nicht mehr wann, aber das Thema hatten wir schon mal im Forum.
Je 3kW ein Schütz oder Relay und 1x für das feine Regeln mit einem Stufentrafo die Spannung für eine Einheit absenken.
Dann kann man mit ein wenig Logik praktisch von 300W bis 27kW fast "stufenlos" ansteuern und hat zudem wenig Verlustleistung.

zum Beispiel:








						Stufentransformator 230V / 7,0A / 5 Stufen von 80V bis 160V
					

Transformator zur Drehzahlsteuerung von Lüftermotoren in 5 Stufen von 80V bis 160V




					www.trafo24.com


----------



## Plan_B (9 September 2022)

Fu für ohmsche Lasten wird vermutlich funktionieren, jedoch mit extremen EMV, da keine Induktivität die PWM Stromspitzen glättet.


----------

